# square bill cranks, any recommendations?



## Nickk (Feb 1, 2008)

I have read and heard that square bills and coffin bills are great around cover, any recommendations on brands and models?


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 1, 2008)

so far the diawa rpms are what i really like for that type of fishing. also check out the lucky craft rick clunn series.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 1, 2008)

I have had great success with bomber square A's. I pick them up for $1.99 a piece in the bargain bins at cabelas all the time, I also like bandit shallow runners. Lucky craft makes some nice ones too, but I lose these stly cranks too often to use LC all the time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a few PC Baits cranks with square bill - they work well around cover and the like. The bill tends to "bounce" off hard objects better, IMO, then a rounded bill.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bagley Balsa B2, luckycraft rc, bomber square A, these are just some i can think of off the top of my head, i heard good and bad things about all of these, however if you want a square bill because you want to use it where it could become easily snagged, ie fishin downed trees, rocks, and any structure really, I would prob not go with a LC, mainly because of the price tag. Fishin structure with cranks your bound to get hung up regaurdless of the type of crank, because of this i would most likely use a bomber square A, or Bagley Balsa B2.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Luhr Jensen Speed Traps


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

Bagley balsa B2


----------



## cjensen (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Craft RC 2.5. The best I've come across. I only buy em when they are on sale at BPS for $9. I also put those Lure Saver split rings on all my higher dollar lures.
Bagley B 2's are good as well, but it seems like those are getting more expensive every year. 
Rapala has the new Fat series of square lipped cranks. I think those run around around $6-7 per. I'm going to give those a shot this year. Try to find an alternative to the Lucky Craft addiction.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 23, 2008)

Poes makes soem really nice wooden cranks - square billed


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> Bagley balsa B2


X2. I've also caught some on a Bomber Square A, but I like the Bagley baits better


----------



## shortfish (Mar 26, 2008)

norman fat boy, cheap, and you can get them at walmart.


----------

